# الهنود الحمر؛؛؛؛؛؛ الأصل ؛؛؛؛؛؛والتاريخ؟؟؟؟؟



## اني بل (27 يونيو 2009)

الهنود الحمر







من منا لا يعرف الهنود الحمر، لطالما صوّرت الأفلام الأمريكية ولاسيما الكابوي منها هؤلاء 

الناس بصورة سلبية، وكثيرة هي الأفلام التي ضرتهم..

وصورتهم، بالقتلى والنصابون والباحثون عن المال والنساء والقتل، والشعور الدائم لأنهم 

مستهدفون لذلك فمن حقهم القتل..وهكذا..ولكن الصورة تغيرت ولكن ليس للأفضل وإنما 

قاطعة الهنود لصالح ظهور ممثلين من اصول هندية، معتبرين أنه كاف إعطاءهم الفرصة ليكونوا

ممثلين أو يتقلدوا مناصب في المؤسسات الأمريكية..

على كل حال لن أثقل كثيرا من الكلام، لنتعرف سوية على الهنود الحمر..

قطنها الأمريكيون الأوائل الذين نزحوا عبر ممر أرضي كان بمضيق بيرنج بشمال شرق سيبيريا

إلى القارة منذ 10 آلاف سنة قبل انحسار العصر الجليدي الأخير. واستوطنوها منذ آلاف السنين

قبل أن يستعمرهم الأوربيون بعد إكتشاف العالم الجديد في القرن 15 الميلادي. وكان هذا الممر

وقتها يربط شمال غرب أمريكا الشمالية بشمال شرق آسيا.






واستطاع السكان الأوائل تسخير المصادر الطبيعية وتأقلموا مع المناخ والأرض التي كانوا يعيشون بها.

وخلال آلاف السنين أقاموا لهم ثقافاتهم وحضارتهم بشمال شرق القارة. فاستعملوا أخشاب الغابات

في بناء بيوتهم وصنع قواربهم (الكانو) وآلاتهم الخشبية. وفي جنوب غرب الصحراء زرعوا الذرة وبنوا

بيوتهم من طابقين من الطوب اللبن أو المجفف في الشمس.

ظهرت بأمريكا الشمالية حضارة النحاس وحضارة الصيادين بالبر والبحر ولاسيما حول البحيرات

الكبرى بكندا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وكانوا بصنعون من النحاس آلاتهم بطرقه ساخنًا أو باردًا.

لكنهم لم يعرفوا طريقة صهره ولا كيفية صبه قي القوالب كما كان متبعا في العالم القديم منذ 

سنة 1500 ق.م. وفي المنطقة القطبية الشمالية مارسوا صيد الأسماك والحيوانات.






من بين مئات الجماعات التي عاشت من ألأمريكان المستوطنين، كان لكل مجموعة نظامها 

العشائري والسياسي ونموذج الملابس والأطعمة واللغة والفنون ونماذج موسيقية ومعتقداتها

الفلسفية والدينية الخاصة. وكانت لهم سمات ثقافية تشيه ما هو موجود في مجتعات أخري

بالعالم القدبم من بينها الإرتباط بالأرض التي يعيشون فيها.





لما إستعمرهم الأوربيون في القرن 15 الميلادي، واجهوا تحديات كبيرة. لكن بعضهم تعايش

وتيادل التجارة معهم واستوعبوا تقنياتهم. لكن الأوربيين استولوا علي أراضيهم وكانوا يبيدونهم

في كندا وامريكا. وكانت هذه القبائل يطلق عليها قبائل أوننداجو وموهاك وشيروكي. وكلهم كان

يطلق عليهم الهنود الأمريكان، أو الهنود الحمر. وفي كندا كان يطلق عليهم عادة شعب

أبورجينال (aboriginal people). ولما وصل كريستوفر كولومبس عام 1492م أرضهم، كان

عددهم يقدّر ما بين 40 إلى 90 مليونًا. ولما جاء الأسبان وجدوا 50 قبيلة هندية في الغرب

بما فيها شعب بيبلو (Pueblo) وكومانش (Comanche) وبيمان (Piman) ويمان (Yuman)، 

وكان لهم لغاتهم المتنوعة. وجلب الأوربيون معهم الأمراض عن طريق الحرب البيلوجية كالجدري

والحصبة والطاعون والكوليرا والتيفويد والدفتريا والسعال الديكي والملاريا وبقية الأوبئة التي

كانت تحصد السكان الأصلبيين.






وتقسم حضارة أمريكا الشمالية وشمال المكسيك إلى حضارات جنوب شرق وشمال شرق 

وجنوب غرب وكاليفورنيا والحوض الكبير. وكان سكان شمال أمريكا يعتقدون أنهم جزء من العالمين

الروحي والطبيعي. وكانت أعيادهم مرتبطة بمواسم الحصاد والزراعة. وكانوا يمارسون الرسم 

الملون على الرمل باستخدام المساحيق الطبيعية الملونة. وكانت قبائل بيبلو تصنع نساؤهم 

الفخار المصقول من الطمي والملون بالزخارف الهندسية. واشتهر هنود جنوب غرب بصنع السلال.

وكان هنود كاليفورنيا مشهورين بصنع المشغولات من الحجر وقرون الحيوانات والأصداف والخشب

والسيراميك. وكانوا ينسجون ملابسهم من الأعشاب ولحاء الشجر والجذور النباتية وسيقان الغاب.

وصنعوا الحصر والأواني. وكان الجاموس الوحشي له أهميته بالنسبة للهنود الحمر. لأنهم كانوا 

يصنعون من جلوده الخيام والسروج والسياط والأوعية والملابس والقوارب. وكانوا يصنعون من عظامه

السهام وأسنة الرماح والحراب والأمشاط والخناجر وإبر الخياطة. ويصنعون من قرونه الأبواق والأكواب

ومن حوافره الغراء. ولم يستأنسوا الجاموس الوحشي كما فعل الإنسان البدائي في آسيا وأفريقيا

لأنه كان متوفرا. وكانوا يصطادونه بالسهام ويتعقبون آثار قطعانه عندما كانت ترعى في مراعيها

أو تقترب لمصادر المياه لتشرب منها. لهذا أجادوا علم القيافة وإقتفاء الأثر. وكانوا يعرفون اسم

القبيلة من أثرها ويحصون عدد أفرادها ووجهتهم ولاسيما بعدإغارتهم عليهم. لهذا كانوا يحددون 

أقصر الطرق للحاق بهم وأسرعها لتعقبهم واللحاق بهم والإنتقام منهم. وكان سكان المدن لايسلمون






من غارات الرعاة، فكانوا يحرقونها ويدمرونها. وكان الهنود الآباش يتجهون من الشمال الأمريكي إلى

الجنوب حيث ممالك المايا والتولتك، ليخربوها ويحرقوها. وكانوا يجيدون الكرّ والفرّ في القتال.

وكانت القبائل الهندية أعرافها وتقاليدها تشيه ما كان سائدا في القبائل الرعوية الرُحّل في بقية

العالم القديم. وكانت هذه الأعراف شفاهية. فمن كان يستجر بقبيلة أجارته حتى ولو كان عدوا

لها وتركته لحال سبيله. ولا يقتل الأطفال أو النسوة أثناء القتال، ولا يقاتلون بالليل.






وكان الإنسان الأول بأمريكا الشمالية يعيش في الكهوف أثناء العصر الحجري. وكان يزخرفها بصوره

وصور الحيوانات. وكان يجلخ بالحجر لصنع حرابه ويصقل به سكاكينه وسهامه.

وكان يصنع بيديه الفخار. وظهرت بأمريكا الشمالية حضارة بوبلو التي نسجت القطن وأقامت البيوت 

من عدة غرف من بينها غرفة تحت الأرض ليمارس فيها الطقوس الدينية. وصنعت تماثيل المرمر

والبلط النحاسية وعقود من الأصداف.

وكان يصنع بها الفخار من خليط الطين مع الألياف النباتية والأواني المزخرفة بأشكال هندسية حول

الحواف. وكانت المدن قد شيدت في شرق أمريكا الشمالية حيث كانت التجارة. وكانت تبني فيها 

القري البسيطة وكل قرية كانت تتكون من بيتين أو خمسة بيوت خشبية ودائرية. وكان قطرالبيت 30

قدم. وكانوا يدفنون موتاهم في شق تحت تل صغير. وكانت المقابر مزينة. وكانت الملابس من جلود

أو شعر الحيوانات أو من ألياف النباتات .






وكانت تزين بالريش والخرز وصفائح النحاس قي شكل هندسي. وكانت بها المعابد التلية بها سلم 

وكانت حولها القرى. وهناك ظهرت حضارة أدنا (800ق.م. –700ق.م.) في وادي نهر المسيسبي 

وجضارة هوبول (400ق.م. – 400 م.) في الجانب الشرقي منه بجنوب شرق أمريكا الشمالية . 

وكلا الحضارتين كانتا متماثلتين .






و جنوب غرب الولايات المتجدة الأمريكية شهد حضارة صناع السلال (100ق.م. –100م.). وكانت

البيوت وقتها من غرفة واحدة من الطبن وبقايا الشجر . وكانوا يعيشون بالكهوف أو يدفنون موتاهم 

بها . وكانوا يعيشون علي صيد الغزلان والسناجب والأرانب أو الكلاب البرية . وكانوا يمسكونها

بالأيدي أو الشباك ، كانوا يصنعون الحقائب والصنادل من ألياف النباتات. ثم بعد سنة 700ق.م.

بنوا البيوت من الحجارة ونسجوا القطن .






كما ظهرت حضارة النحاس وحضارة الصيادين بالبر والبحر ولاسيما حول البحيرات الكبري بكندا والولايات

المتحدة الأمريكية. وكانوا بصنعون من النحاس آلاتهم بطرقه علي الساخن أو البارد. لكنهم لم يعرفوا

طريقة صهره ولا كيفية صبه قي القوالب كما كان متبعا في العالم القديم منذ سنة 1500 ق.م.

وحول نهر اللينوي ترك الهنود الشماليون آثارهم التي يرجع تاريخها مابين سنة 3500ق.م. و250ٌ.م.

وهي عبارة عن سكاكين عظمية وأنسجة قطنية سميكة. وقرب بحيرة لاموكا وجدت مكاشط ومطارق 

حجرية وأخشاب محفورة. وكانوا لايعرفون صهر النحاس أوصبه.

لهذا كانت المشغولات النحاسية بالطرق لصنع السكاكين ونصال الرماح . وكانوا بصنعون الحلقان من 

الأصداف ويتزينون بالأحجار الكريمة. وبصفة عامة لم تكن الحضارة الأمريكية تسير بإيقاع سريع أو 

متنام كما كانت في بقية العالم القديم حيث شهد الحضارات الكبري التاريخية. وكان الهنود الحمر 

يعيشون في غابات كندا علي جمع الثمار وصيد السمك. وكان لهم سمات خاصة ويحتفظون بنظام

ثقافة ولغات خاصة بهم وكانت مستمدة من حضارة المايا.

عودة كواتزكواتل..هو عنوان مقالة السيد احمد الزين ويقول فيه: كان الهنود الحمر يؤمنون بثلاثة

عشر أسطورة هي بمثابة كتاب مقدس لهم.. تتحدث هذه الأساطير عن مجيء آلهة بيضاء من

الشرق عبر أمواج المحيط، ستكون مخلصة لهم من جميع الشرور والخطايا، وبالتالي كانوا يجمعون

قطع الذهب والمعادن النفيسة ليقدموها قرابين إلى هذه الآلهة المقدسة حال ظهورها.. 






الأفاق ينهب الذهب 

عادت سفن كولمبس إلى أسبانيا محملة بالذهب، وراحت بعده سفن الذهب تنهب من القارة الجديدة،

لم يكتشف الأسبان وقتها مناجم ذهب، وإنما كان الهنود الحمر بمقتضى ثقافتهم يجمعونه منذ قرون 

عديدة بانتظار هذه “الآلهة البيضاء”، ليقدموه قرابين لها.. 

وكان ملك الأستيك - وهي حضارة مكسيكية راقية- يكلف مئات من رجاله بمراقبة السواحل،

ومتى ما رأوا سفن الأسبان، يرسل إليهم الذهب إليه، لعله يتقبل القرابين، ولما عرف المستعمرون

الأمر استغلوه حين أوهموا الهنود أنهم رسل الآلهة الذين جاءوا لينقلوهم إلى عالم الآلهة عن طريق القتل.. 






قصة قصيرة.. 

فروة رأس مسلوخة

تقول الحكاية أنه في عام 1730 أصدر البرلمان الأمريكي للبروتستانت الأطهار تشريعا يبيح إبادة

الهنود الحمر، ليس فقط بل وأصدرت قرارا بتقديم مكافأة مقدارها 100 جنيه مقابل كل فروة

مسلوخة من رأس هندي أحمر، و50 جنيه مقابل فروة رأس امرأه أو فروة رأس طفل.. ً

لم يمت الهنود بالشكل المرضي للأمريكيين فأمر القائد الأمريكي (البريطاني الأصل) 

جفري أهرست في عام 1763 برمي بطانيات كانت تستخدم في مصحات علاج الجدري 

إلى الهنود الحمر بهدف نشر المرض بينهم مما أدى إلى انتشار الوباء الذي نتج عنه موت 

الملايين من الهنود، في حرب جرثومية مبكرة جدا.. 

مؤلف محترم اسمه منير العكش ألف كتاب اسمه “حق التضحية بالآخر” ذكر فيه أن عدد الهنود

الحمر كان 112 مليون إنسان وصل بعد عمليات الإبادة خلال 3 قرونإلى 4.1 مليون فحسب !!! 

بعد أن مل الهنود من حصدهم بشكل حيواني لجأوا إلى الطاولة الامريكية للمفاوضات – يبدو أن 

الذل والفناء حليفا الجالسين عليها- ، وأرغم رؤساء القبائل على التوقيع على ورقة لا قيمة لها

ثم يقومون وفقا لهذه الورقة بإبعاد القبيلة كلها من أرضها. 






وقد وصف بلاك هوك زعيم قبيلة سوك Sauk، الذي عاش في أوائل القرن الـ19، بقوله: 

“كل ما فعلته هو أنني لمست الورقة بريشة إوزة دون أن أعرف أنني وبتلك الفعلة كنت

أوافق على التنازل عن قريتي”. طبعا لم يكن هوك يعرف القراءة ولا الكتابة لكن مصير أحفاده 

لا يزال يتحكم فيه حتى الآن ريشة الإوزة…وتم نقلهم إلى أراضٍ مقفرة وموبوءة لم يكن الرجل 

الأبيض يريدها، وهي الأراضي التي أُطلق عليها فيما بعد اسم “محميات” 



الحكاية.. 

الهنود الحمر.. 






يبلغ عدد الهنود الحمر الآن 4.1 مليون نسمة، يمثّلون فقط 1.5% من إجمالي تعداد 

السكان في الولايات المتحدة..ينقسمون إلى 556 قبيلة معترف بها فدراليا.. لاحظ

أن هناك قبائل لم يعترف بها الأمريكان..

يقول تقرير نشر في مجلة هاي – الأمريكية طبعا- مايو 2004 أنه من بين كل أربع قبائل

تعيش قبيلة واحدة بأكملها في فقر… ويعيش أكثر من نصف مليون منهم في محميات

مستقلة” وتفسر المجلة هذا الاسم الذي يطلق على أماكن تجميع الحيوانات – بأنها:

“عبارة عن مساحات من الأرض أَرْغَمت حكومة الولايات المتحدة هذه القبائل على الانتقال

والعيش فيها قبل أكثر من قرن من الزمان” 

ويمضي التقرير قائلا: ” وتنتشر البطالة وإدمان الكحول في هذه المحميات، كما أن الانتحار

والأمراض منتشرة على نطاق واسع أيضاً، والقليلون منهم فقط هم الذين يهربون من هذا 

الواقع الأليم ويعيشون حياة أفضل” 

هذه المحميات حسب وصف صحفي أمريكي هو نِك كولاكاوسكي أسوأ من كثير من المناطق 

الفقيرة في العالم… كلاب ضالة.. ورش صغيرة تنفث الدخان.. سيارات قديمة… خرابات

لاستنشاق المخدرات. 

ويشير كولاكاوسكي في تقريره أن نسبة الحاصلين على شهادات جامعية بين السكان الأصليين 

11 %، وأن 50% منهم لا يتمتعون ببرامج الحكومة… وتقول جنيفر تاريولي23 عاما من قبيلة كريك،

والبالغة من العمر 23 ربيعا: “إنه لأمر صعب أن يجد المرء عملا في هذه الأنحاء، وتشير إلى أن 

80% من السكان لا يجدون عملاً على الإطلاق”. 

من مظاهر التمييز العنصري ضدهم أن لهم إدارة خدمات طبية خاصة لهم –كأن أمراضهم غير 

الأمراض- هذه الهيئة اسمها هيئة الخدمات الصحية للسكان الأصليين، يقول كريج فاندرواجن

مدير الهيئة: ” توجد عيادة صحية للسكان الأصليين تزدحم أيام الجمعة، مرضى وممرضات ..

أطفال يصرخون .. جروح تتطلب العلاج وإصابات… وتقع هذه العيادة المحلية في الطابق السفلي

لأحد مساكن الطلاّب التابعة لجامعة ولاية أوكلاهوما”!!! 

فرضت الحكومة الأميركية، ولعقود عديدة، سياسة الدمج على قبائل الهنود الحمر، حظر عليهم

الحديث باللغة الأصلية، وارتداء الزي القومي كما تم حظر الاحتفالات التي تقام بها الطقوس 

القبلية مثل احتفال “رقصة الأشباح” لقبيلة السيوكس Sioux . 

--------------------

http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/أمريكيون_أصليون​


----------



## white rose (27 يونيو 2009)

*رائعة جدا جدا يا Joyful Song  

موضوع رائع و متكامل


يسلموا ايديك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (27 يونيو 2009)

جورجينا كسرة الدنيا بمواضيعك الهايلة
الرب يسوع معك دائما


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

وايت العزيزة اسعدني مرورك




​


----------



## اني بل (29 يونيو 2009)

كليمو العزيز




​


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

معلومات راااااااائعه يا جورجينا 

ميرررسى على المعلومات ​
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (30 يونيو 2009)

كوكو العزيز




​


----------

